# Help needed



## mollys11 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi all, I am new to this site and was wondering if there was someone that could help with some questions I have, before I make the decision to move to Greece.

My 12 year old son was born and christened in England, but he has a Cypriot father, not of greek origin, father was born in Cyprus and lived in England for many years until he sadly passed away. My question is, will my son have to do national service in Greece.

How much does it cost to bring a car into Greece?

What is the cost of living?

I would be grateful for any replies.
Thank you in advance
Molly


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

mollys11 said:


> How much does it cost to bring a car into Greece?
> 
> 
> Molly


Molly see my post at:-


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/gr...ng-greece/52015-new-greek-car-import-law.html

I do not know what car you have and how old it is but there are good deals currently for new cars available here (and yes you can haggle and get discounts despite what some might say...I've done so) Buying a new car might save you a lot of frustration. Consider also manufacturers now offer anything from 5-7 years warranty and low new C02 emission cars really benefit from lower Greek road taxes which can be extremely expensive.

There is a two tier road tax system, one for older car based on engine cc; another for newer cars based on C02 emissions.......


As for your son if he holds a UK passport he is a NON GREEK European citizen and hence not eligible for military service here......


----------



## mollys11 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Help*

Hi, thank you the grocer for your information. 
Do you know which is the best place to live in Athens roughly about 10-15 drive from international schools. 

I don't want to live in the city but not to remote either. 
And where do the expats hang out and meet. 

I have a vw golf year 2012

Thank you

Molly


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi again Molly,

Sorry I am not that familiar with Athens environs (live on Peloponnese), so will let someone else advise.

Road tax for your car will be based on CO2 emissions......
look at your log book, check the C02 figures then apply the table I have pasted below (multiplication factor)

Passenger cars registered for the first time in Greece from 1/11/2010 onwards, exclusively based on carbon dioxide emissions:

Incremental emissions CO2 (g. / Km.)

Annual Circulation emissions per gram in euros:

0 to 100 (g. / Km.) 0 EUR

101 to 120 (g. / Km.) 0.90 EUR

121 to 140 (g. / Km.) 1.10 EUR

141 to 160 (g. / Km.) € 1.70

161 to 180 (g. / Km.) 2.25 EUR

181 to 200 (g. / Km.) EUR 2.55

201 to 250 (g. / Km. 2.80 euros

Over 251 (g. / Km.) 3.40 EUR


----------



## amesotis (Sep 6, 2012)

mollys11 said:


> Hi all, I am new to this site and was wondering if there was someone that could help with some questions I have, before I make the decision to move to Greece.
> 
> My 12 year old son was born and christened in England, but he has a Cypriot father, not of greek origin, father was born in Cyprus and lived in England for many years until he sadly passed away. My question is, will my son have to do national service in Greece.
> 
> ...



Hi, only Greek citizens have an obligation to do national service in Greece, so if your son isn't a Greek citizen (which by the sound of it he isn't) there is nothing to worry about.

The cost of importing a car is very complicated - you will almost certainly need the help of an expert for that - they will cost you about 300 euro to do the job (these days maybe a bit less). There are many factors that play a role, make of car, year of manufacturing, etc etc. Of course the older the car, the less tax there is, however there is no straight formula and once you have decided to import a car, the bureaucracy is quite intense. Nowadays though there are all sorts of good offers by the car industry!! maybe you should consider getting one here! 

The cost of living is a difficult question - which country are you comparing it too? In relation to what people are making, it is very expensive. However now with the crisis rentals are beginning to seriously fall, public transport is very affordable and if you do some shopping around you can get good bargains on clothes etc. Some food items are still ridiculously high, but as I said, it is all beginning to find a balance. 

hope that helps


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

mollys11 said:


> Hi all, I am new to this site and was wondering if there was someone that could help with some questions I have, before I make the decision to move to Greece.
> 
> My 12 year old son was born and christened in England, but he has a Cypriot father, not of greek origin, father was born in Cyprus and lived in England for many years until he sadly passed away. My question is, will my son have to do national service in Greece.
> 
> ...


----------

